# Crow's Nest Highway



## Glynda (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone driven the Crow's Nest Highway across the bottom of BC and into Alberta to above Waterton Park?  Is it tough going?  Very scenic?  What are the highlights along the way?

Thanks!


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Mar 2, 2009)

AWESOME road. However, in the summer, much more scenic. In the winter, if
there is any cloud cover, won't see a thing. The road is very winding and is in great shape. 
The entire interior of BC is under an EXTREME avalance warning right now. If there is a slide, or risk of one, the road could be closed off completely.
It is a great road trip, i highly reccommend.!!


----------



## Glynda (Mar 2, 2009)

*Crow's Nest*

I'm looking at driving it in mid to late July.  Want to fly to Seattle and then drive up and ferry over to Victoria and then ferry back across and pick up the Crow's Nest and take it over to above Waterton Park, then down into the park, into the US and Glacier, across Going to the Sun road and back across Montana, Idaho and Washington to Seattle before flying home.  How long would it take to drive the Crow's Nest for that distance?

Thanks.


----------



## calgarygary (Mar 2, 2009)

When driving through the Crowsnest, there are many memorable spots but none more moving than the Frank Slide.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 2, 2009)

*Saved...*



calgarygary said:


> When driving through the Crowsnest, there are many memorable spots but none more moving than the Frank Slide.



Thanks.  I've saved that.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 2, 2009)

I haven't driven the entire Crow's Nest in a long time but on the old #1 highway I used to think 12 hours of driving from Calgary to Vancouver and the Crow's Nest has to be 2-4 hours longer I would guess.  Just north of Cranbrook about 15 minutes is Kimberly BC. It's a quaint little bavarian town with great German food and some cute little shops.  A great place for a meal. I also enjoyed stopping at CHristina lake once and of course you go through Osoyoos which is one of our warmer places in Canada and on a beautiful lake.

Joan


----------



## Glynda (Mar 3, 2009)

*So....*

So if we were to drive it in two days, where would be the best place to stop and spend a night?  We are mainly interested in scenic views from the car on this leg of the trip, on most of it actually, as my 87 year old mother will be with us.


----------



## eal (Mar 3, 2009)

Creston or Nelson would be nice places to stop.  Allowing three days might be even better, and give you a chance to enjoy the scenery.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 3, 2009)

It's been years since I drove either Crowsnest Pass or Rogers Pass, but as I remember, Crowsnest is the longer route of the two.  Both are very beautiful, and you would get lovely vista's on either one.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 4, 2009)

*Rogers Pass*



ricoba said:


> It's been years since I drove either Crowsnest Pass or Rogers Pass, but as I remember, Crowsnest is the longer route of the two.  Both are very beautiful, and you would get lovely vista's on either one.



I'm not aware of "Rogers Pass."  I'll have to look that one up.


----------



## calgarygary (Mar 4, 2009)

Glynda said:


> I'm not aware of "Rogers Pass."  I'll have to look that one up.



Rogers Pass is on the TransCanada Hwy so you will not be there if taking the Crowsnest.  The route you are taking is considerably slower than the TC or TC & Coquihalla you just have to decide what is most important for you to see do - Waterton/Glacier vs. Lake Louise/Banff, Crowsnest vs Rogers, etc.

Personally, I have always enjoyed the combination of speed and scenery that the TransCanada & Coquihalla route gives you.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 4, 2009)

As calgarygary points out the Rogers Pass, is the pass that runs on the main highway, the Trans Canada Hwy 1.  It is the primary route between Vancouver and points east such as Calgary and beyond.  

The Trans Canada travels through Banff, it runs north of Hwy 3 & the Crowsnest Pass.  Which goes through southern BC, Cranbrook/Sparwood and onto Lethbridge, AB etc


----------



## RandRseeker (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Glynda,
I would say you'd have two really long days of driving to arrive in Waterton Park from Victoria.  This would be a good place to stay on your second night if you drive it that fast.  Nelson might be a good choice for the first night.  It's on Kootenay Lake and is a very pretty town, with lots of quaint shops downtown. The highway to the sun into Montana is beautiful.  You'd need another couple of days at least to get back.  I'd probably take the trip a little slower than this as there are many interesting and beautiful stops along this route.  As Calgarygary mentioned, the Frank Slide is one of them.  Also, Osooyos and anywhere around that area will probably have lots of fruit/vegie stands that sell much more than just produce.  If you decide to spend the night in the Cranbrook/Kimberley area, the St. Eugene Mission is a stunning resort that has a great restaurant, scenery and a casino if you're into gambling a bit.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Glynda (Mar 6, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much for all the good information.  I love Tugers!  They always come through!

Will let you know what we decide to do.  I'm working on securing flights and some hotel reservations in Seattle, Victoria and The Prince of Wales in Waterton.  Not sure we can do more than one night on the trip across from Victoria though.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 25, 2009)

*Oh well...*

Well, after mapping out the trip and taking the map to my mother, she said that we've waited too long for her to take such a trip at 87.  She even nixed just going to Seattle and Victoria or just going to Montana to Glacier and Waterton. 

Thanks for all your help though.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 25, 2009)

Glynda said:


> Well, after mapping out the trip and taking the map to my mother, she said that we've waited too long for her to take such a trip at 87.  She even nixed just going to Seattle and Victoria or just going to Montana to Glacier and Waterton.
> 
> Thanks for all your help though.



Thanks for the update.

I don't know your moms health, but it's too bad she doesn't feel up to a trip like this.  I think she would have enjoyed the long drive vista's going through the mountains.  But again, I don't know her health or the reasons for her decision.


----------

